# How to Lift Your Lawn Tractor



## nap

Unless "the ranch" is a business with employees OSHA doesn't care but as long as you use rope that is adequately strong and your means of securing the tractor in the raised position is dependable I see nothing wrong with the idea. In fact it looks quite creative and actually safe (as long as the above mentioned issues are followed).


----------



## SeniorSitizen

nap said:


> Unless "the ranch" is a business with employees OSHA doesn't care but as long as you use rope that is adequately strong and your means of securing the tractor in the raised position is dependable I see nothing wrong with the idea. In fact it looks quite creative and actually safe (as long as the above mentioned issues are followed).


OH, I failed to show the home made rope I made with a home made rope maker to fasten the snatch block to the shade tree. But it's a good one. I just tested it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Yodaman

if it were my head under there, there would be blocks under it, :bangin:


----------



## rusty baker

Need to clean under mine today. Think I will run it up some ramps.


----------



## Colbyt

I just flip mine up onto its built in stand.

When I was 16 I worked under an engine and transmission held up by a chain hoist supported by a single 12 foot long tier rail (2x10 x12, barn terminology). Somewhere along the way I discovered mortality so I'm with blocks or jack stand comment above.


----------



## iamrfixit

It only takes about a minute to drop and roll the deck out from under my X495 diesel garden tractor. It's a pretty fast and simple operation on most modern JD mowers.


----------



## TheEplumber

I hope you took the keys out of the truck....


----------



## Davejss

I just take off the mower deck.


----------



## jogr

I suppose if you are just standing back spraying the underside with a hose that will work But no way I'm putting any part of me in it's fall path.


----------



## 78Vette

No way am i working this way. I'd rather take the deck off, but if i just "have" to get under the mower, i use my modified motorcycle lift.
One of the benefits of a Kubota F-series mower i am eye-balling is, that the deck is up front and tilts up for blade sharpening and cleaning.


----------



## Rough Rooster

My lift:



















One of the handy things I have done for my shop so I can still work in my old age.

RR


----------



## Brainbucket

Nice Rooster! I just use a floor jack to get rid of crap that's stuck under the mower but if I need to do more that change a blade, I pull the deck out from under tractor.


----------



## Begather

Davejss said:


> I just take off the mower deck.


How will you take off the mower deck?


----------



## oh'mike

It depends on the tractor--but removing a deck can usually be done without tools,by pulling off some retaining clips and removing the retaining pins---

You might want to start a new thread about 'removing a mower deck'--good subject--Mike--


----------



## ratherbefishing

Can you flip the rig around and lift the truck?


----------



## SeniorSitizen

ratherbefishing said:


> Can you flip the rig around and lift the truck?


I'll work on that. I'm sure I'll need an Oak limb rather than Mulberry, a larger rope and chain the tractor tires.:laughing:

If I get it perfected do you wanna be the first to ride up like I did as a kid, in the wheat truck back when the truck was cable lifted to dump wheat at the grain elevator?


----------



## Davejss

Begather said:


> How will you take off the mower deck?


Pull a few pins, remove a couple of belts, and slide the deck out.


----------



## Begather

Begather said:


> How will you take off the mower deck?





Davejss said:


> Pull a few pins, remove a couple of belts, and slide the deck out.


Great idea from you. I really loved it.


----------



## bradleyshome

Yodaman said:


> if it were my head under there, there would be blocks under it, :bangin:


Same here haha, it only has to fail once for you to be in real trouble


----------

